# Is parchment paper safe?



## SoCalGal (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

I'm just about to bake some cookies from a recipe calling for lining the pan with parchment paper. I purchased Reynolds Genuine Parchment Paper, 100% recycled paperboard. Selling point is, of course, that it prevents sticking. I've looked on the web but found little. Thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as the birds aren't actually eating the paper I don't see a problem.


----------



## SoCalGal (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Roxy, but what I'm concerned about is any non-stick chemical that might be on the paper and produce fumes when heated. I would love to hear from others who successfully use parchment. I'm dropping by the vet tomorrow and will ask her as well.


----------

